#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > The FaaDoOEngineers REQUEST Section >  >  Source code of Notepad in JAVA??

## Amit

guys i want source code for notepad in java with the feature of "save and save as"
if any one of u can do dis favour....





  Similar Threads: Java source code source code of application form with java script FTP Server JAVA Project (with source code) Java Source code for TicTacToe FTP Client JAVA Project (With Source Code)

----------


## FaaDoO-Engineer

> guys i want source code for notepad in java with the feature of "save and save as"
> if any one of u can do dis favour....


[MENTION=965]Amit[/MENTION]- Moved to the REQUEST Section in a NEW Thread

Please post in the right sections in the future..

----------


## FaaDoO-Engineer

> guys i want source code for notepad in java with the feature of "save and save as"
> if any one of u can do dis favour....


[MENTION=965]Amit[/MENTION]- I made a similar project sometime back for one of my friend. It is a simple notepad that supports files openings, creations, and savings. It also support Select All/Cut/Copy/Paste operations. Other operations supported are word count and find/replace operations.

Please find the source code attached...

*Requirements*
- J2SE 1.3 or higher
- Java 2 Runtime Environment
*
How to run it :*
Just double click on JavaNotePad.jar file

----------


## Mahima14

> @Amit - I made a similar project sometime back for one of my friend. It is a simple notepad that supports files openings, creations, and savings. It also support Select All/Cut/Copy/Paste operations. Other operations supported are word count and find/replace operations.
> 
> Please find the source code attached...
> 
> *Requirements*
> - J2SE 1.3 or higher
> - Java 2 Runtime Environment
> *
> How to run it :*
> Just double click on JavaNotePad.jar file



i need source code for a complete notepad coded in java...plz suggest me......

----------


## Sharu Gangadhar

i need source code for a complete notepad coded in java...plz suggest me......

----------

